
Ask HN: Do we limit a mind by teaching it how to think? - HairyLobster
Parents try to raise their kids inside the box to give them the best possible chances of success in society. Employers then tell their employees to think outside of the box. In a society where creativity and new ideas are prized, are we restricting a mind&#x27;s imagination with mental disciplines during its formative stages?
======
whatnotests
/r/tenguy

